# Little string-like thing coming from gills



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

While I was looking at my betta today I noticed that there's something coming out of his gills (just one side). It almost looks like a single piece of fuzz or something. On the same gill there's this LITTLE white thing too. :/ 

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1.5 gallon.
What temperature is your tank? 79-82 degrees. 
Does your tank have a filter? No.
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No.
Is your tank heated? Yes.
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Top Fin Color Enhancing Betta Bits.
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2 pellets in the morning and 3 in the evening. Blood worms every other day. Fast on Saturdays.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Once a week. Cleaned it last night. 
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Top Fin Betta Water Conditioner. 

Water Parameters:No.
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: N/A
Nitrite: N/A
Nitrate: N/A
pH: N/A
Hardness: N/A
Alkalinity: N/A

Symptoms and Treatment- *I've only had him for 2 weeks*
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? LITTLE white thing coming from one gill and a single piece of fuzz-type thing coming from the same gill. You can only see it in the light. The fuzz-type thing moves with the water, the white thing doesn't.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? None, I guess. Besides he always tries to wedge himself between the rock at the bottom of the tank.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? A few days ago. The fuzz-thing I just noticed today.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? I don't know.
How old is your fish (approximately)? About 5 months (not including how long he was in the pet store)

**He was the fish at the front desk in my dorm, they never cleaned the tank (besides the few time I did it for them) and they never fed him. His fins were a little scraggly at the ends, but they are better now.**


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

No idea about the fuzz, but in a 1.5 gallon you're supposed to do 1-50% and 1-100% change a week  Now you know!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I would just start with more frequent water changes and see that does the trick.


----------

